# New with Oberon question - pictures??



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I've been scouring these boards for days now looking for pictures of Oberon Kindle covers.  Some of the "owner" pictures that you guys have posted are so much better than the ones on the Oberon site.  Is there a thread or section on here that has all of the pics in one place?  I've looked but maybe I've missed it.  

I'm trying to decide on a cover.  (All of the posts debating covers and trying to make decisions have made me smile to realize I'm not the only one who agonizes over these things - my husband just laughs at me!)  I really like Tree of Life and Butterfly, and I've seen great pics of those.  I also like Three Graces and Roof of Heaven, but haven't seen pics on here and I realize Roof of Heaven hasn't quite been made yet for the Kindle so that's probably why.  Anyone have their own pic of Three Graces that you could share?  Or a journal pic of Roof of Heaven?

Thanks everyone - I'm glad to be here.  This looks like a great group and friendly Kindle community.  I'll be the proud owner of a Kindle 2 in less than 2 weeks, and it will be my first one.
Kari
ps - If there isn't a dedicated thread for Oberon pics, would anyone like to start one??!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree a thread for pictures of Oberon covers would be nice. Here is a picture of my Dragonfly Pond cover.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the sky dragon. The picture is kinda washed out ,stupid phonecam, but you can get the idea:


















BTW the 2nd pic shows the red in more of its true color.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have World Tree...love it


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I have World Tree...love it


I was just gonna ask if anyone has this cover or not. Havent heard much about it but it was one of my favorites and i would like to have another cover one of these days. It looks really good.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's my "Tree of Life" cover:


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much to everyone for the responses so far.  I love seeing the pictures of all the different Oberon covers, and this will be a great thread for others to see them all in the future too.  Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been scouring these boards for days now looking for pictures of Oberon Kindle covers.
> ps - If there isn't a dedicated thread for Oberon pics, would anyone like to start one??!


Looks like you just did.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Looks like you just did.


I know! It needs a better title now.

I'm hoping someone will post a pic of the Three Graces also....


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I have World Tree...love it


Wow! that is beautiful! Now I'm second guessing my choice for K2 covers...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

World Tree is even more dark green in person.  The Light reflects off the picture here. It looks even better in person.  I just love the tree with the celtic notes underneath.  While it is still my first choice my second choice would be dragonfly pond but I would want it in the color of World Tree.  I'm just not sure I would like the green it currently comes in.  Somebody tell me the color looks better in person than it appears in pictures....


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow great pics!  I can't decide which to preorder!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice pics guys. Looking good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Hokusai wave cover:


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome photos! The blue doesn't look as dark as I imagined, bit more of a medium navy. I like it!

Does anyone have a picture of the fairy?

How about a picture of roof of heaven journal...not an Internet image, but a photo from an owner.

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

girls4rus said:


> Thanks for the awesome photos! The blue doesn't look as dark as I imagined, bit more of a medium navy. I like it!


It is actually darker than the picture makes it look. I also think the cover has darkened a bit in the months since I have owned it.

L


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Kathy,  Where did you get the dragonfly screen saver?  I'm fairly new to the Kindle having gotten in for Christmas and I just got into the accessories.  I've been too busy reading.   So I don't know all the ins and outs yet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ddarol said:


> Kathy, Where did you get the dragonfly screen saver? I'm fairly new to the Kindle having gotten in for Christmas and I just got into the accessories. I've been too busy reading.  So I don't know all the ins and outs yet.


I made them. They are in the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery. This is the link. If it doesn't work it is the thread Screensavers for the Lily skin.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2943.0.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here are some pics of my Hokusai wave cover:


Leslie, I noticed that your cover is the velcro. Is the velcro easily removed? My daughter is looking at the Butterfly cover and there is one for sale here on the boards. It is velcro and she is considering it, but doesn't want to use velcro if it is hard to remove.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Leslie, I noticed that your cover is the velcro. Is the velcro easily removed? My daughter is looking at the Butterfly cover and there is one for sale here on the boards. It is velcro and she is considering it, but doesn't want to use velcro if it is hard to remove.


My velcro is stuck on the skin so probably if I wanted to remove it, I'd just remove the skin and that would be that. However, Luvmy4Brats mentioned removing velcro from Edgar (her Kindle that she sold last week) and said she didn't have any trouble at all.

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My velcro is stuck on the skin so probably if I wanted to remove it, I'd just remove the skin and that would be that. However, Luvmy4Brats mentioned removing velcro from Edgar (her Kindle that she sold last week) and said she didn't have any trouble at all.
> 
> L


What a good idea. She has a skin on her Kindle, so that would be the best solution. I really would prefer to buy from someone on the board that needs to sell because they are receiving the K2 instead of K1. She joined the board this morning and I sent her the link to see your cover. Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy.  I ordered the Lily skin yesterday.  I appreciate the info and all the pictures.  So many choices, so little money! lol


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Leslie - Wasn't there a thread from Nov. 08 about Oberon when they first came out?  There were a bunch of pics there from the beta testers...i have no idea how to attach a photo of my ave. of trees cover, but i'll try.  i'll look for the other threads link, too...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is the thread I found a few days ago that has pictures in it...you will have to scroll down quite a bit, but the pictures are in there at various points...http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.180.html. 
Sometimes it's hard to find the pics, so having them all in one place is wonderful...

(going off to try to get pics of my ave. of trees to post)

Lee Ann


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pawlaw said:


> Here is the thread I found a few days ago that has pictures in it...you will have to scroll down quite a bit, but the pictures are in there at various points...http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.180.html.
> Sometimes it's hard to find the pics, so having them all in one place is wonderful...
> 
> (going off to try to get pics of my ave. of trees to post)
> ...


There are some great pics on that thread. Really nice photos of the Tree of Life which makes me consider that one again!

I still can't tell what color World Tree is. In one of those pics it was really really dark green - like a dark hunter green and no other pictures make it look that dark. I'm not sure which is accurate. The same thing happened to me with Butterfly in purple - some pics made it look like a reddish purple but all others were bluish.

Since I probably am better off just sticking with Saddle rather than the other colors, I'm down to Tree of Life, Roof of Heaven or Three Graces for my choice. Two are wraparound and one isn't -- and I'm trying to decide if I have a preference. Still want to see more pics of Three Graces.....I keep asking.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The purple Butterfly is a rich deep purple. Here's a different picture than I've posted before. It shows the color a bit better, it just doesn't show the cover very well.










Pictures really don't capture the beautiful color.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The purple Butterfly is a rich deep purple. Here's a different picture than I've posted before. It shows the color a bit better, it just doesn't show the cover very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic -- I really do love the color of it in that picture. Of course that just makes my decision more difficult. 

Oh and now I notice everyone here names their Kindles? So there's another decision for me to ponder. My first thought was "Kendall." LOL Perhaps I'll go beyond the first thought....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks for the pic -- I really do love the color of it in that picture. Of course that just makes my decision more difficult.
> 
> Oh and now I notice everyone here names their Kindles? So there's another decision for me to ponder. My first thought was "Kendall." LOL Perhaps I'll go beyond the first thought....


LOL! Kendall was the name of my very first Kindle. She died and Amazon replaced her with Edgar. I sold him in a fit of insanity when the Kindle2 was announced. While I enjoyed him and his company, I knew the only way I could afford a Kindle2 was to sell him. So off he went. I'm now waiting for my new BFF Lady Bella Paige to arrive.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool!  So maybe Kendall is a good name after all?!  Or maybe not if she died. LOL  I'll keep thinking -- I like the name of your K2 - very elegant!  How do you know if you're getting a male or female Kindle??


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have an Oberon journal cover that I have had for about 15 years.  It is still beautiful.  Probably more so than when I bought it.  They age with a patina that really adds to it over the years.  They become soft, and the depth of the color adds to the engravings over the years.   I feel like I'm babbling, but I just can't describe how beautiful they become over time.  When my hubby gets home I'll see if he can help me get a picture and load it of my Celtic hounds.  I bought it at a museum gift shop in about 1992 or 93. I have ordered one for my Kindle 2. I've also ordered one of the m-edge platforms.  I want to have something to use until the Oberon gets here.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

red1 said:


> I have an Oberon journal cover that I have had for about 15 years. It is still beautiful. Probably more so than when I bought it. They age with a patina that really adds to it over the years. They become soft, and the depth of the color adds to the engravings over the years. I feel like I'm babbling, but I just can't describe how beautiful they become over time. When my hubby gets home I'll see if he can help me get a picture and load it of my Celtic hounds. I bought it at a museum gift shop in about 1992 or 93. I have ordered one for my Kindle 2. I've also ordered one of the m-edge platforms. I want to have something to use until the Oberon gets here.


I'd love to see pictures of it! I broke down and ordered an Oberon journal in Seaside. I know I will enjoy it for many years to come -- perhaps the rest of my life!

I ordered an M-edge platform in Saddle but I'm going to wind up with too much Saddle color so I'm going to change it. I'll get an Oberon in Saddle as soon as I decide which one. What color M-edge did you get? I might just get the mocha brown as that's normally my style, but that jade green is really pretty to me and I'm not a green person. Normally I would go for purple or pink but they haven't caught my eye much for some reason.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got the pebbled mocha with saddle trim.  I didn't get offered a choice of color when I ordered my Oberon Kindle 2.  I just picked design, was there a color choice spot that I missed   , guess I should find out, or heaven knows what color they would send.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

o.k. please bear with me...this is my first effort to insert a pic...i've been apprehensive to try before...i had to look for Pidgeon92's posts on how 














































The last picture is in full sunlight to better show the color of the cover.

I hope this helps...this cover is the fern color ave. of trees....Lee Ann


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

red1 said:


> I got the pebbled mocha with saddle trim. I didn't get offered a choice of color when I ordered my Oberon Kindle 2. I just picked design, was there a color choice spot that I missed  , guess I should find out, or heaven knows what color they would send.


No - for the Oberon Kindle cover, there isn't a choice. For whichever design you choose, you get the color shown. I just know I want one of the Saddle ones because those are my favorite designs.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are great pics of Ave. of Trees -- Fern is a nice color!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kari said:


> No - for the Oberon Kindle cover, there isn't a choice. For whichever design you choose, you get the color shown. I just know I want one of the Saddle ones because those are my favorite designs.


Me TOO Kari!

Eric


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

kari said:


> No - for the Oberon Kindle cover, there isn't a choice. For whichever design you choose, you get the color shown. I just know I want one of the Saddle ones because those are my favorite designs.


Good that is what I wanted. As I said previously, I got my journal in a museam gift shop.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

kari said:


> Those are great pics of Ave. of Trees -- Fern is a nice color!


Thanks Kari! - I loved the fern so much that I ordered forest for Mr. Darcy when he comes in (my new k2) and i ordered a pond large journal...you know, someone around here used a large journal as a cover with the original k1 black pleather cover inside...i'm not sure if it would work with the k2, but something to think about anyway.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Pawlaw the pictures are great.  I love your choice of skin with this cover, it looks really good together.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Pawlaw the pictures are great. I love your choice of skin with this cover, it looks really good together.


Thank you very much! Now that I've had the skin on, i can't really imagine the kindle without it on...my husband is going to receive a "very girly" kindle for our anniversary...it will probably undergo a big makeover, I'm betting...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Cool! So maybe Kendall is a good name after all?! Or maybe not if she died. LOL I'll keep thinking -- I like the name of your K2 - very elegant! How do you know if you're getting a male or female Kindle??


It's a good name. Her screen just died on me (it could have had help dying by one of my children, I've never been quite sure). Amazon was great and sent me a replacement right away. As to knowing if it's male or female, it's just one of those things you just know. Although poor Edgar was gender confused and often wore pink (he was my cross-dressing Kindle) Bella's name has come to me in stages, but she's already let it be known. When I first saw the Boy Genius pictures months ago, I didn't care for the design of the K2. However, once I saw it in action on the 9th, I thought it was beautiful. So Bella Paige is my beautiful page of paper. I'm not sure how the Lady part came about. It seems she's a bit pretentious.

*pawlaw* Thank you for the pictures. I'm getting the Forest for my daughter and she just loves the color.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My velcro is stuck on the skin so probably if I wanted to remove it, I'd just remove the skin and that would be that. However, Luvmy4Brats mentioned removing velcro from Edgar (her Kindle that she sold last week) and said she didn't have any trouble at all.
> 
> L


My daughter loved the velcro look and liked the idea that the velcro could be attached to the skin. She just ordered the Tree of Life with velcro and is ordering the DecalGirl Golden Gerbera skin to go with it. She joined KindleBoards today, but is still just lurking. I'm sure she will be joining in soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My daughter loved the velcro look and liked the idea that the velcro could be attached to the skin. She just ordered the Tree of Life with velcro and is ordering the DecalGirl Golden Gerbera skin to go with it. She joined KindleBoards today, but is still just lurking. I'm sure she will be joining in soon.


Kathy,

I had the velcro as well. It came off very easily (like Leslie said) I used the DecalGirl skins. I just put the skin on the front and left the back nekkid. Thay way I could switch out the skin and not have to worry the velcro. It worked out nice because nobody ever saw the back anyway.

I'm thinking about that Gerbera skin myself.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I had the velcro as well. It came off very easily (like Leslie said) I used the DecalGirl skins. I just put the skin on the front and left the back nekkid. Thay way I could switch out the skin and not have to worry the velcro. It worked out nice because nobody ever saw the back anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking about that Gerbera skin myself.


Thanks for the information. I gave her the m-edge cover that I bought before deciding I wanted the Oberon cover and she doesn't like the corners. She really loved the look of the cover without the corners. She joined KindleBoards today and started looking at the pictures and had to get one. She just got the Vera skin and she loves it, but she thinks the Gerbera skin is going to go beautifully with the Tree of Life cover. So do I. I am glad to hear that the velcro is easy to remove. She is reading this thread, so she will be happy with the information you and Leslie have provided.

We live in different states and it is nice to have the Kindle and KindleBoards to share.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with all the green Oberon covers... Avenue of Trees, Forest, and Dragonfly Pond. I'm a nature girl and love nothing more than spending time in the mountains in a remote cabin completely surrounded by pines and a good book, taking long hikes, observing nature and all wildlife, and especially love and study wolves.

You might think if I love the cabin in the pines it's logical to choose Forest, but I'm also intrigued by Avenue of the Trees because it looks like I'm hiking into a deep forest. I also like Dragonfly Pond because I love observing beautiful little creatures in nature and think the idea of a dragonfly on a lily pad is a beautiful scene. How to decide?

For those of you who like or own any of these covers, how can I possibly narrow it down enough to order? One day I'm thinking one, another day the other. I can only order one!

How would you describe the greens....are they all the same? Can you help me decide?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Dragonfly Pond, Avenue of Trees and Forest are the same shade of green called Fern. The color is a sort of pine green or fern green, the color of ferns growing wild in the forest. It's not as bright as the images show, it's almost an olive color.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

World Tree is a darker green than the others.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

pawlaw said:


> o.k. please bear with me...this is my first effort to insert a pic...i've been apprehensive to try before...i had to look for Pidgeon92's posts on how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that skin. Which one is it? I'm thinking I'm going to get the Forest Cover and I'd like to get that skin to go with it. It seems to go really well with the Fern color. Let me know it you get the chance. Thanks. Kevin


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  I'm drooling at these beautiful pictures of all the covers, especially the fern green covers!  Does anyone have photos of Forest or is it a compltely new design?  I've seen it on the Oberon website, of course, but the photos here are much more realistic.  Thanks!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I love that skin. Which one is it? I'm thinking I'm going to get the Forest Cover and I'd like to get that skin to go with it. It seems to go really well with the Fern color. Let me know it you get the chance. Thanks. Kevin


I think that's the Decagirl Van Gogh Iris skin. I have the Forest cover and love it - it is the same color as the Avenue of Trees, but I chose the Forest instead because it is a wraparound. I don't have a way to send pictures or I would. Radar(my kindle) has a custom skin from Tego with a Tree of Life design and two screen savers from Bacardi Jim (the Hobbit House in the Woods and Radar from M.A.S.H.)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

It is the Van Gooh Iris' skin.  Thanks.  It looked different to me there for some reason.  I didn't look twice at it on the site, then saw it here and love it with the fern cover.  I love how it's busy without being too crazy.  I had picked out the Lily skin but think I like this much better.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I think I'm the only person on KB who believes the decal skins might distract from my reading on the K2.  I've never owned a Kindle, but when I see the photos of the decal skins, even though I think they're gorgeous (especially when they coordinate with the covers!), they just seem distracting.  Did/does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No, I don't even notice the skin while I'm reading and mine is fairly "busy".  The skins are just a fun way to personalize your kindle as far as I am concerned, not really any extra protection.  I have noticed that having a unique cover and/or skin makes it more likely that others will ask you "What is that?" and you may spend more time doing a demo of your Kindle!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope. I suspect if you try a skin, you won't find it distracting either. Also, my gadgets tend to get grimey (I don't know. I work in an office and pass _thru_ the outdoors without ever remaining in them overlong), so to me the skin was a necessary addition. I also have skinned my ipod and the last three phones I've had.

If the skin gets grimey, all you have to do is peel it off and order another. Whereas if the actual kindle gets grimey, you're just going to be posting here to find out how to remove blood stains or grass stains or something. 

That's certainly how I've justified the purchase for three of them, anyway.

But I have found the skin to be no more distracting than the keyboard.

In addition, some wonderful (codependent) person posted a link to mytego.com, where you can upload designs yourself to make your own skin, if none of the stock ones on decalgirl.com or mytego.com appeal to you. No offense to whoever posted the mytego.com link. rofl, we're all codependent here. That's how a thread on "What do the Oberon covers look like in the wild" grew legs like it has.

And for whoever asked how you know if you're going to get a male kindle or a female kindle:
1. don't ever bring it up in front of Bacardi Jim.
2. After a couple of days, you'll just know.

(Sorry if this post seems brusque. I didn't intend it that way. But I'm going on my fourth straight day of headaches and cold medicine, and my already warped perspective is now seriously bent.)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

libro said:


> I think I'm the only person on KB who believes the decal skins might distract from my reading on the K2. I've never owned a Kindle, but when I see the photos of the decal skins, even though I think they're gorgeous (especially when they coordinate with the covers!), they just seem distracting. Did/does anyone else feel this way?


I feel that way too. K2 will be my first Kindle and I just posted yesterday that I'm waiting until I have it in hand to decide about a skin. They are beautiful but I feel like they might be distracting for me, and some of them make it really hard to see the keyboard too! But I'm going by pics only so I could be wrong about all of it....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> I think I'm the only person on KB who believes the decal skins might distract from my reading on the K2. I've never owned a Kindle, but when I see the photos of the decal skins, even though I think they're gorgeous (especially when they coordinate with the covers!), they just seem distracting. Did/does anyone else feel this way?


I've only had one that was distracting to me, the Crest design. It was just too busy. The last one I had Night Lady, is probably my favorite. The design on the Kindle itself (not the screen) is very subtle. When you're looking at the designs, try to imagine what it would look like without the screensaver. Some designs, the majority of the picture is on the screen, so you won't even see that when reading. (Flower Burst is also a very good choice, either color)

Hope that helps.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I agree a thread for pictures of Oberon covers would be nice. Here is a picture of my Dragonfly Pond cover.


Kathy, this is a stunning combination of skin and cover!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone seen both Tree of Life and Creek Bed Maple in person.  On the Oberon site, Creek Bed Maple seems to have a lot more dark coloration in it than Tree of Life.  If anyone has both in pictures (even if it's in a journal or other product), I'd be interested to see them.  Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I know it sounds odd, but once you begin reading on the Kindle, you don't see the skin or the cover, just the screen with the words. It doesn't take long before you are just zoned into your reading to the point that there is no difference between a paper book and an electronic book.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Luvmy - you are most welcome for the pics!  

Kevin - yes, I believe it's the vangogh skin...i honestly didn't look at the names too much when i chose it...i just looked at colors.  thanks for the kinds words... 

I haven't found my skin to be distracting at all.  When I first ordered the skin, I thought they might be distracting, but after putting it on, it just blended right in to the colors of my cover and disappeared.  I like the anonymity of the skin with the cover.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I truly appreciate all the replies about how you don't find the skins distracting.  I do love the idea of coordinating colors (skins w/ covers, etc.).  I also was very swayed by the protection idea.  Even if I got a gel skin to protect the back, it doesn't protect the front.  

I'm sure it's just a matter of me finding a skin that is personally not distracting for me, as a few of you mentioned.  I sure don't want to skin or bang up my Kindle!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I feel the same.  I'm very open to a skin b/c I love the look of them, but being so new I'm going to wait for my Kindle and maybe cover and then put it all together and decide.  It's not like the K2 skins are available right now anyway - right?  I don't think they are but it's fun to look at the different ones and all of the "outfits" K1 owners have put together!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I know I'm crazy, Oberon ladies, but I couldn't resist  I just purchased what seems to be an older discontinued Oberon design in a large journal cover on ebay. I'm going to do what someone else did on this board and sometimes, maybe, put my k1 in it's original cover and then inside this journal. or, perhaps, I'll just keep it as a journal...I just was so excited because it was so different... 

I'm very sorry that I don't have the original poster's name who suggested using the oberon journals as covers...thank you, original poster!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ very pretty!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Angela - I just found out that this is still available through Oberon.  It's not on the website, but you can still ask to have it made in the small and large journals only.  i'm bummed because if i'd known that, i would have purchased directly from oberon (and received a little charm to add to my collection    Oh well, too late now...it just teaches me to always check with oberon first before purchasing something new off of ebay...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, that one is beautiful! Really. I need a journal. I've been trying to decide on one and this may just be it! Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Luvmy - you are most welcome! 

Kari - I'm sorry but it seems that i've unintentionally hijacked this thread...please pardon...[going off now to take son to baseball practice]


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't mind a bit!  I love seeing all of the different Oberon choices -- that's what this thread is for!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had the velcro as well. It came off very easily (like Leslie said) I used the DecalGirl skins. I just put the skin on the front and left the back nekkid. Thay way I could switch out the skin and not have to worry the velcro. It worked out nice because nobody ever saw the back anyway.


I just did a search before I asked this very question - I just got my Tree of Life cover (velcro) and have ordered a decalgirl skin (Monet Garden at Giverny) - and was thinking I should just leave off the back skin. Seems like a waste in a way - next time I'll probably get a mytego skin & only pay for the front. But I didn't see any of their skins that were both a good fit for Kindle AND the right colors and "theme" for the cover. Picky, picky me... 
And even though I've never been one to put skins on my stuff before - all of a sudden I've ordered skins for my netbook, my iPod, my Palm cell phone AND my Kindle! What the heck is that about


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I just did a search before I asked this very question - I just got my Tree of Life cover (velcro) and have ordered a decalgirl skin (Monet Garden at Giverny) - and was thinking I should just leave off the back skin. Seems like a waste in a way - next time I'll probably get a mytego skin & only pay for the front. But I didn't see any of their skins that were both a good fit for Kindle AND the right colors and "theme" for the cover. Picky, picky me...
> And even though I've never been one to put skins on my stuff before - all of a sudden I've ordered skins for my netbook, my iPod, my Palm cell phone AND my Kindle! What the heck is that about


I don't know but the skins are appealing to me too and I've never used them before either. Wish they had one for my cell phone but it's 2 yrs old and a flip model so I think I'm out of luck on that one. I keep my Ipod in a case so it doesn't need one. I'm down to the Kindle. lol Tree of Life and Monet Garden at Giverny is the exact combo I have in mind for my K2. I have the cover on order but will have to wait for the skin.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And for whoever asked how you know if you're going to get a male kindle or a female kindle:
> 1. don't ever bring it up in front of Bacardi Jim.
> 2. After a couple of days, you'll just know.


[thread hijack]
Mine is named Serenity...I don't think that's really a male or female name...does that mean my Kindle is a neuter?









[/thread hijack]


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Steph H said:


> [thread hijack]
> Mine is named Serenity...I don't think that's really a male or female name...does that mean my Kindle is a neuter?
> 
> 
> ...


If Serenity is a reference to Firefly, then it is apparently a hefty female. 

(don't blame me I don't make the rules)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Not specifically, although I was watching the movie when I came up with the name for my backyard observatory in 2007, and then thought it was also appropriate for the Kindle a year later.   But it's more for the meaning of the word, than the name of the ship.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I just did a search for baby names and I'm sorry to inform you that Serenity is definitely a girls name (no word on if it causes her to grow up "large") variants include Serene and Serena.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> Kathy, this is a stunning combination of skin and cover!


Thank you. I love it. The Oberon cover is just so nice. It reminds me of the first expensive bible my parents gave me when I was about 14. It was the same soft leather and I still have it. I'm telling how long ago that was. The leather still looks beautiful and I think that the Oberon cover will stay beautiful for a very long time.

On another note, my daughter ordered her Oberon Tree of Life cover (with velcro) on 2/16 (for a K1) and it is being delivered today. I wonder if they have some in stock with people canceling their K1 order to order the K2. If so, she is thrilled. She thought it was going to take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Well I just did a search for baby names and I'm sorry to inform you that Serenity is definitely a girls name (no word on if it causes her to grow up "large") variants include Serene and Serena.


Alrighty then, I can live with that. She may not be large, but the number of pages in her home listing is pretty hefty (41 pages and counting....)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> I think I'm the only person on KB who believes the decal skins might distract from my reading on the K2. I've never owned a Kindle, but when I see the photos of the decal skins, even though I think they're gorgeous (especially when they coordinate with the covers!), they just seem distracting. Did/does anyone else feel this way?


I worried about it being distracting also because I had read that the concept behind the Kindle design and color is that the Kindle itself would just "disappear" in your hand. But I do like the idea of personalizing my Kindle and coordinating the Kindle with its cover. The general consensus here is that the skin is not distracting, so I'm going to try one.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

The nice thing about it is that the skin isn't a major investment and if it doesn't work out for you, it can be easily removed.  I think it's worth taking the chance.  Of all the things we've been buying to accessorize, this is the least expensive accessory.  I think it does dress them up and I was worried that the white (or bone or whatever color they want to call the case) would always be dirty or have smudges all over it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> The nice thing about it is that the skin isn't a major investment and if it doesn't work out for you, it can be easily removed. I think it's worth taking the chance. Of all the things we've been buying to accessorize, this is the least expensive accessory. I think it does dress them up and I was worried that the white (or bone or whatever color they want to call the case) would always be dirty or have smudges all over it.


You're right. Not a big investment, so what do I really have to lose?
Don't you just love Tess Gerritsen, Kevin? I've read The Surgeon and The Apprentice and have just started The Sinner.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At first I thought the whole idea of a skin was dumb, but then I got one and was hooked. I really like the way it dresses up my Kindle and makes it unique and personal. And as Kevin says, it is a pretty cheap investment, compared to some of the other stuff we're all buying like mad. LOL.

Tess Gerritsen lives here in Maine. I'm hoping one of these days I'll get to meet her. We have mutual acquaintances in common but haven't overcome the degrees of separation yet.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

DD said:


> I worried about it being distracting also because I had read that the concept behind the Kindle design and color is that the Kindle itself would just "disappear" in your hand. But I do like the idea of personalizing my Kindle and coordinating the Kindle with its cover. The general consensus here is that the skin is not distracting, so I'm going to try one.


That's why I'm either going to just go with the "Zen" design which is more simple, or design my own which would be even more minimalist. For me, while I do enjoy seeing others with more vibrant and colorful skins on their electronics (especially if they've obviously taken time to make it beautiful), I do want something more basic for just a "touch" of personalization (probably a beach scene with just one lone penguin on the side looking at the screen) or a calm ocean with just one jumping 'guin, for example), my main reason for the skin is protection. I may yet end up with just the Invisible Sheild, as I have that on my cell phone and it is SO strong.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


I like it a lot.
At this time I am just real partial to the full wrap around designs.
I wish there was more of those!

E


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it has a masculine look but that's just me. I think it would be great for a guy!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


I love the design, and the family name a few generations back meant "raven," so I would love to get an Oberon in this design--but I hate the color. Yuck, yuck, yuck. If it were ANY of their other colors I would probably get it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto what Cherie said... I'm so not a fan of tan or brown type colors.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I like tan and brown fine but for some reason the design of Raven just doesn't appeal to me.  I'm not sure why -- it just doesn't speak to me like some of the others do.  There are a few others that I wouldn't want either.  That's why I like the variety at Oberon -- something for everyone!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


I like it, but as a Steelers fan, anything with a Raven on it is not allowed in my house (that would be my husband's rule). I'm lucky that purple is allowed (just barely though and not on Sundays).


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cherie said:


> I love the design, and the family name a few generations back meant "raven," so I would love to get an Oberon in this design--but I hate the color. Yuck, yuck, yuck. If it were ANY of their other colors I would probably get it.


I'm with you on the color. I really like the design and had looked at it for a journal, in a different color of course, but I ended up buying 2 Kindle covers instead.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


I like the design also, but not the color. I guess we should all email Oberon and see if they will do it in another color- I like the blue they have shown on their website, but was wondering what it would be like in the wine color.

Lynn L

edit- I emailed them- will let you know what they say.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, Oberon has already charged my credit card for the K2 cover.  Should I not be surprised??  Maybe I'm too used to Amazon who doesn't charge until the items ships.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, they charged mine several days ago.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

red1 said:


> Yeah, they charged mine several days ago.


Well mine too, but I just noticed it.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynn said:


> I like the design also, but not the color. I guess we should all email Oberon and see if they will do it in another color- I like the blue they have shown on their website, but was wondering what it would be like in the wine color.
> 
> Lynn L
> 
> edit- I emailed them- will let you know what they say.


Excellent! A wine Raven would be wonderful. I like darker browns but that beige/dun color is just not for me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Excellent! A wine Raven would be wonderful. I like darker browns but that beige/dun color is just not for me.


Me too. I like chocolate brown and saddle but not beige like that cover. Wonder if they sell many of them? I figured they chose their most popular patterns/colors for the Kindle since they only offer one.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> All this talk about Oberon covers, and no one ever mentions the Raven. It's like the poor forgotten cover. Does everyone think it's that unattractive?


I like the design a lot - just not the color. Seems to me that it would be gorgeous in the purple - and it is gorgeous in the navy (that's the color shown on the journal picture). But whatever that beige color is just isn't doing it for me...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I like it, but as a Steelers fan, anything with a Raven on it is not allowed in my house (that would be my husband's rule). I'm lucky that purple is allowed (just barely though and not on Sundays).


Aw, Luv, if this one came in purple, I would order it in a heartbeat. Die hard Ravens fan here!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the Raven to. Maybe thats not the actual color. World tree looks alot different than what they ship so the picture could be way off.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> I like the Raven to. Maybe thats not the actual color. World tree looks alot different than what they ship so the picture could be way off.


Someone on here has Raven in that beige color and they posted a picture. I think they said it looks kind of caramel colored and really nice in person.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

kari said:


> Someone on here has Raven in that beige color and they posted a picture. I think they said it looks kind of caramel colored and really nice in person.


I was thinking about getting a second cover and i like both the Raven and the World Tree. They dont seem to be the most popular covers but i like them. Now to make up my mind. That wont be easy. Thanks!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

See if this link works. The picture of the Raven cover is on this page.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,794.msg55360.html#msg55360


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

kari said:


> See if this link works. The picture of the Raven cover is on this page.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,794.msg55360.html#msg55360


Oh now that looks much better. Thank you so much. It looks like i'll probly go for the raven!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> See if this link works. The picture of the Raven cover is on this page.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,794.msg55360.html#msg55360


Wow that picture looks much better than the one they have on their website. I didn't like it at all from the picture on their site, but that picture looks great.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

be sure to read some Raven Tales the ones I know come from the Miwak culture (CA) and from the Tlinget (SE AK) culture.
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

To make it convenient for everyone, I'll post the picture here. Courtesy of Miss Molly:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The color makes a huge difference, that is pretty.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To make it convenient for everyone, I'll post the picture here. Courtesy of Miss Molly:


That definitely does look better than the pic on the website. (Still like the navy too.) That could've been a great one for my husband (if I told him it's an eagle instead of a raven - he was an A.F. pilot & flew Eagles...).


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> That definitely does look better than the pic on the website. (Still like the navy too.) That could've been a great one for my husband (if I told him it's an eagle instead of a raven - he was an A.F. pilot & flew Eagles...).


LOL He'd never by it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Marcy got her Tree of Life and Golden Gerbera skin. Here are some pictures. The combo is really beautiful.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pictures Kathy -- it looks great!  That is one combo I am considering.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I feel woefully behind when it comes to prettying up my Kindle!  The problem is that now I have to wait for my K2 and then all of the cool stuff to come out for them.  I didn't order the Amazon K2 cover because I figured if I have to buy my own cover I want to be able to pick one I really like.  Has anyone seen any covers for the K2 on any of the specialty sites?  What about skins?  If this has already been asked, please forgive me!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> Wow, I feel woefully behind when it comes to prettying up my Kindle! The problem is that now I have to wait for my K2 and then all of the cool stuff to come out for them. I didn't order the Amazon K2 cover because I figured if I have to buy my own cover I want to be able to pick one I really like. Has anyone seen any covers for the K2 on any of the specialty sites? What about skins? If this has already been asked, please forgive me!


Did you just join? We've all been ordering like crazy! LOL Some are only pre-order right now, but yes, covers are available now many places -- Medge, Oberon, etc. Skins aren't available yet to my knowledge.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

kari said:


> Did you just join? We've all been ordering like crazy! LOL Some are only pre-order right now, but yes, covers are available now many places -- Medge, Oberon, etc. Skins aren't available yet to my knowledge.


I'm a little behind. I've been a K1 owner for about a year, but just joined the boards. My K2 is on it's way to me as I type. Yipee!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> Wow, I feel woefully behind when it comes to prettying up my Kindle! The problem is that now I have to wait for my K2 and then all of the cool stuff to come out for them. I didn't order the Amazon K2 cover because I figured if I have to buy my own cover I want to be able to pick one I really like. Has anyone seen any covers for the K2 on any of the specialty sites? What about skins? If this has already been asked, please forgive me!


Not a problem, that is what we are here for. You can go to OeberonDesign.com to see their K 2 covers and m-Edge and others are on Amazon. Decal Girl is waiting for her K 2 and skins should be available in April I believe. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> I'm a little behind. I've been a K1 owner for about a year, but just joined the boards. My K2 is on it's way to me as I type. Yipee!


Oh great! Welcome to the boards! I haven't been here that long myself - you'll learn your way around in no time. My K2 will be here tomorrow - so excited!!! But yeah, shopping for covers has been confusing but really fun too - it's kept us all busy while we waited for the Kindles to ship. lol Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Is River Garden new? I dont remember seeing that one before. I cant tell if its brown or red but it sure looks nice being a wraparound.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> To make it convenient for everyone, I'll post the picture here. Courtesy of Miss Molly:


Wow, that one is actually pretty nice looking.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> I was thinking about getting a second cover and i like both the Raven and the World Tree. They dont seem to be the most popular covers but i like them. Now to make up my mind. That wont be easy. Thanks!!


I like both of those covers. That picture that someone had of the Raven in taupe is very nice looking and I've always like the world tree cover. I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like the Dragon Fly cover.  I'm hesitant to order one for the K2, though, until they have one in hand.  Also, I would like to see if other people are happy with the fit on the K2.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> I really like the Dragon Fly cover. I'm hesitant to order one for the K2, though, until they have one in hand. Also, I would like to see if other people are happy with the fit on the K2.


I love my dragonfly. It is so beautiful. I was worried that the design wasn't going to be big enough, but it is perfect. The fern color is really beautiful as well. I was also worried that the cover would be thick, but that isn't the case at all. It is soft leather and actually seems slimmer than the original cover. It will be interesting to see the K2 covers, but Oberon is such high quality that I'm sure they will be great.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love my dragonfly. It is so beautiful. I was worried that the design wasn't going to be big enough, but it is perfect. The fern color is really beautiful as well. I was also worried that the cover would be thick, but that isn't the case at all. It is soft leather and actually seems slimmer than the original cover. It will be interesting to see the K2 covers, but Oberon is such high quality that I'm sure they will be great.


I love the way you have yours layed out with the skin, screensaver, and cover. It really caught my eye. I love dragon flys and my favorite color is green. So it just might be the perfect cover for me. I like the fairy one too, but I'm not sure about the purple or navy color.


----------

